# Warning about exo terra hygrometer



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

I have been using the EXO TERRA Hygrometer and temp gauges and I was advised that they are not very accurate, well I got a digi temp and humidity gauge and well they are both out but the hygrometer is out -20% humidity this has caused concern as my royal has been exposed to upto 90% humidity when in shed with me thinking it was 70% this could have caused resparitry decease if not corrected, so thought I would warn you all.
Regards Maki


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Are these the stick on ones for £2? As thats what im using for hygrometer.


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes I think mine cost a bit more though £3.99 or something like that. I got my digi one from cornishcrispa on ebay £21.00 well worth it. One unit to measure hot end, cool end and humidity. Having said that the exo terra may not all be as inaccurate as mine. But worth bouble checking.

This one









Regards maki


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Just having a look at the digi ones, great prices...

I think I'll have to get a couple of the normal temperature ones


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Ive got digital thermometers for the new vivs but will be upgrading the other vivs to them soon enough. I have one hygrometer that goes between the snakes viv when theyre shedding to keep an eye on humidity.. but it might be good to get a digital one.. especially as i have a royal on the way.


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

> especially as i have a royal on the way


As you know its more important with Royals during shedding and just to rub it in the larger one is Ozzys who shed today complete woohoo, the inner smaller oneis my Royal.










Just realised what an anorak I have turned into not only keeping their shed skins but photographing them as well.

Regards Maki


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah. Thanks to you Maki im getting a royal off CC with Bane. :lol: :lol: Lovely little boy.


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Crap.... I've been using them for years.

Better upgrade.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Thats what i'm using, again only £2 seems pretty alrite to me


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

i have them (temp one and hydrometer) but i also have nomal household thermometers from chemist (the type you put under tongue)glass)and just lye them on bottom of viv under spot and noticed straight away that the temp on them read lower then the exo terro ones...must say after several tests the ones from chemist are definately more accurate and are cheaper, i have one lying both ends of vivs, there very thin so can be hidden really well...


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Don't they get stud on, only i think Spike might possibly break it if he were to stand on one lol


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

nicky said:


> i have them (temp one and hydrometer) but i also have nomal household thermometers from chemist (the type you put under tongue)glass)and just lye them on bottom of viv under spot and noticed straight away that the temp on them read lower then the exo terro ones...must say after several tests the ones from chemist are definately more accurate and are cheaper, i have one lying both ends of vivs, there very thin so can be hidden really well...


I've had the same problem with my exo-terra thermometers, they read a far higher temperature than my temperature probe (my mum got me it from work, they work in refridgeration so accurate themometers are important therefore I trust the proble). It was really worrying when I came home from work and my sand gecks viv temperature was reading above 30C in the COOL end, put my probe in and it gave a reading of 25-26C, the right temperatures! I don't know why the thermometers are always way off, I thought maybe they were taking the temperature of the glass rather than the actual temperature inside the viv, but if that's the case then they aren't very useful :lol:


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

> I don't know why the thermometers are always way off, I thought maybe they were taking the temperature of the glass rather than the actual temperature inside the viv, but if that's the case then they aren't very useful


I am no physics expert but the dial type appear to work on metal expanding at different rates at set temps. Thats why they are inacurate. A mm out in the length of the coil would make the whole thing out also the coils would have to be exactly the same.
Regards Maki


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

hmmm, i use a digtal thermometer, i think i may change my humidity gauges then, i use the same as the pic, i keep one in wiht my snake and on in wiht my eggs


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I bought a digital thermometer for our home made incubator [for beardie eggs when she finally lays them]
I used it to measure the temp at various points in our beardies vivs and showed different readings to our exo terra gauges.
Wasn't sure whether it was infact the digi that was out though.
Had half decided, and now entirely decided to use only digitals from now on.
Have to get digi hygrometers too.


----------

